# YS24 Engine Blew what engine will fit as a drop-in



## edgenet (Jan 11, 2016)

Engine Blew what engine will fit as a drop-in

I have a YS24 and the engine blew, What engine can I drop-in as a replacement. Thanks


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Would that be the Yamaha Track machine?

I would check your engine bolt pattern, shaft size and shaft location, and go from there.

If you can, put the Predator on there. 99.00 is a no brainer, and my Ariens with one runs great for 6 years now.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

I think the PTO on those is from the cam shaft. The direction of rotation (and RPM) will be backward from anything conventional.


----------



## edgenet (Jan 11, 2016)

I have done many engine swaps on all types of snowblowers on all other snowblowers all you have to do is install same hp and make sure the shaft size and you are done. I tried same on this Yamaha no way. The base of the engine is much wider and the shaft seems to be off-set. I was hopping that some one on this site did such a swap. I would be terrified to even think what an engine would cost from Yamaha.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

did the engine grenade ? if not, rebuilding it may be worth looking at.


----------



## edgenet (Jan 11, 2016)

I can do just a bought anything with snowblower and the engines, One thing I will not do is try to rebuild an engine no tools and no knowledge. Just to give you an idea the crank shaft from Yamaha is around $800 they are insane this is 6-hp flat head engine. Oh well looks like I will be trashing a $3,000 unit if bought new.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

You still haven't told us what failed...pretty rare to need a crank . . .


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Check the Yamaha generator engines for a comparable engine size you should have no trouble finding a Yamaha engine for it. There is no need to trash that snowblower.


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

Huskavarna made a knock off Yahmah at one time. Their engine choice may work.


Yamaha was unusual setup that did not conform to the Brigg of Tecumseh standard pattern. 



Easiest would be to look in Craigs list and the like and find one for sale. Figure out which one is in better shape and keep the other one for spare parts (sans the engine of course) 



I am not sure that Yahmaha used this engine for a generator, its an unusual application.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

There's no such thing as a YS24.

If you're referring to a YS624, I don't think anything else interchanges as far as the engine goes. Your best bet would be to find another one and swap engines.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

edgenet said:


> Just to give you an idea the crank shaft from Yamaha is around $800 they are insane this is 6-hp flat head engine.


I hate to disagree with people but I will...










https://en.impex-jp.com/catalogs/snow-blower/yamaha/yt660/7rv1-1997-faraway-blue-22641/908046.html


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

$218.81 on boats.net with free shipping!


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

edgenet said:


> I can do just a bought anything with snowblower and the engines, One thing I will not do is try to rebuild an engine no tools and no knowledge. Just to give you an idea the crank shaft from Yamaha is around $800 they are insane this is 6-hp flat head engine. Oh well looks like I will be trashing a $3,000 unit if bought new.


i'll take it off your hands


----------



## Fred9 (Dec 21, 2013)

Maine is not near Toronto but here's one on ebay
https://www.ebay.com/itm/yamaha-ys-...392256693246?_trksid=p2385738.m4383.l4275.c10


----------

